# Ilyushin_Il_18 Aborted take Off



## sunny91 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sunny


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 28, 2009)

Glad I wasn't on that flight.







Wheels


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 28, 2009)

Me too, I've already been on one Commercial Airliner that went off a runway don't want to be on another one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 28, 2009)

WOW, I wonder what happened??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 28, 2009)

That looks like a hack from the Angolan AF. I suspect they didn't hit their RPM/ EPR numbers to the FE told them to abort the TO. Slammed on the brakes and lit one on fire.

Probably contractors flying the aircraft.


----------



## sunny91 (Jul 28, 2009)

Found this:

8202ft long airstrip at Cabinda (FNCA), West Africa.

Sunny


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 28, 2009)

You can see the Pilot slamming the control back and forth in one part of the video. I assume out of anger/frustration and not control failure? There sure seemed to be a lot of people in orange safety vest wathcing the takeoff for some reason?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm not too familiar with the IL-18, but after watching the video a few times, it looked to me like the flaps weren't extended...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 28, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> I'm not too familiar with the IL-18, but after watching the video a few times, it looked to me like the flaps weren't extended...



Went back an played the clip again - it looks like they had 10 about 10 degrees.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 28, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> You can see the Pilot slamming the control back and forth in one part of the video. I assume out of anger/frustration and not control failure?


Frustration


Bucksnort101 said:


> There sure seemed to be a lot of people in orange safety vest wathcing the takeoff for some reason?


It's Africa! That's common!


----------



## sunny91 (Jul 28, 2009)

more détails..

I've been trying to track down reliable information about the event since I first received the link to the video several days ago. Simon Hradecky, over at The Aviation Herald reports that the aircraft (registration D2-FFR) was operated by Alada Empresa De Transportes Aereos, an Angolan airline, on behalf of DHL. Simon's report says that the RTO at high speed was due to burst tires. Kieran Daly includes some information about the Cabinda runway in his Unusual Attitude blog, on the Flight International website, and adds that "on this occasion everyone gets to walk away," -- always good to know!


This old coot is still in service; spotted at Luanda on 13th July 2009 


Sunny


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jul 28, 2009)

It looks to me that this particular aircraft used to be in the russian air force because of the antennae on the tail....like an Il-22 bizon maybe. Does anyone know?


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jul 28, 2009)

And also does anyone know what the fate of this aircraft is, like did it return to service or was it written off?


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 29, 2009)

r2800doublewasp said:


> And also does anyone know what the fate of this aircraft is, like did it return to service or was it written off?






> This old coot is still in service; spotted at Luanda on 13th July 2009



There is your answer


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks thats always good to hear!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 2, 2009)

Another good video, Sunny. I noticed he taxied out on one engine, then started the other three. Is this a fuel-saving
technique ???

Charles


----------



## sunny91 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know why but it it is not easy to see this.

Sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 2, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Another good video, Sunny. I noticed he taxied out on one engine, then started the other three. Is this a fuel-saving
> technique ???
> 
> Charles



We would occasionally do that on P-3s. It does save some fuel


----------



## ccheese (Aug 2, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> We would occasionally do that on P-3s. It does save some fuel



We would taxi on the inboard two when I road P-3's, and once on station would secure either the 
two inboards or the two outboards to remain on station longer. If we decended below 2,500 feet
it was a requirement to kick in the other two. I didn't know commercial aircraft did that...

Charles


----------



## AMCKen (Aug 2, 2009)

ccheese said:


> Another good video, Sunny. I noticed he taxied out on one engine, then started the other three. Is this a fuel-saving
> technique ???
> 
> Charles



I suspect it is more likely that the shutter speed on the camera and the propellor rotation were 'in sync'. I've seen this many times in other video clips. You can see this effect at 1:35-1:40 of this clip as well when we know all engines are running.


----------

